# Laws for riding in Cali



## rizorith (Aug 4, 2006)

Does anyone have a list or place to find out what laws bicyclists have to follow in California, specifically Los Angeles (not sure if bike laws are local or state). 

Over the last week I've had people tell me completely different things regarding biking in California and it got me wondering exactly what we can and can't do and what our rights are in comparison to cars.

I've already had one person say we can never ride on the sidewalk and another say that the law clearly states we can, as long as it's safe and not reckless. I've also had someone say we can't take up an entire lane on a car road unless we're going the speed of traffic, which often isn't possible - yet I see cyclists do this all the time. 

Is there a resource out there or can you guys post the basics so I don't get run over my first day on the streets?


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

Sidewalks are under the the jurisdiction of cities. Here in Pasadena you can ride on sidewalks except around public gathering places such as churches, libraries, or oddly enough, parks. You'll need to look at the codes for the particular city you're interested in.

As for riding in the lane, here's the exact language from the California Vehicle Code:

Operation on Roadway

21202. (a) Any person operating a bicycle upon a roadway at a speed less than the normal speed of traffic moving in the same direction at that time shall ride as close as practicable to the right-hand curb or edge of the roadway except under any of the following situations: 

(1) When overtaking and passing another bicycle or vehicle proceeding in the same direction. 

(2) When preparing for a left turn at an intersection or into a private road or driveway. 

(3) When reasonably necessary to avoid conditions (including, but not limited to, fixed or moving objects, vehicles, bicycles, pedestrians, animals, surface hazards, or substandard width lanes) that make it unsafe to continue along the right-hand curb or edge, subject to the provisions of Section 21656. For purposes of this section, a "substandard width lane" is a lane that is too narrow for a bicycle and a vehicle to travel safely side by side within the lane. 

(4) When approaching a place where a right turn is authorized. 

(b) Any person operating a bicycle upon a roadway of a highway, which highway carries traffic in one direction only and has two or more marked traffic lanes, may ride as near the left-hand curb or edge of that roadway as practicable.


----------



## madvax (Nov 6, 2005)

*Summary of California Bicycle Laws*

Here's a nice summary of California Bicycle Laws:
http://www.cvcbike.org/club/bikelaw.htm

For the most part, the California bicycle laws are similar to other states. Illegal to ride on the sidewalk (unless posted otherwise), stay on the right side of the lane, etc. Most of the freeways do not allow bicycles, but these are usually clearly marked.

Certain areas around LA are more bike friendly than others. I suggest you look at the bike club web sites around the area you will be visiting. Many of these sites post routes that often show the best rides in the area. Better yet, see if you can hook up with one of the local clubs.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

Why would you want to ride on the sidewalk? It tends to be much more unsafe than riding on the street. Motorist are generally not used to applying bicycling speed to people on the sidwalk and can misjudge the approach time when pulling in or out of a driveway/parking lot; it's much better to have them judge your speed more along the lines of vehicular traffic. Take the lane and be a part of traffic, you are more likely to be seen and given space.


----------



## rizorith (Aug 4, 2006)

FTM said:


> Why would you want to ride on the sidewalk? It tends to be much more unsafe than riding on the street. Motorist are generally not used to applying bicycling speed to people on the sidwalk and can misjudge the approach time when pulling in or out of a driveway/parking lot; it's much better to have them judge your speed more along the lines of vehicular traffic. Take the lane and be a part of traffic, you are more likely to be seen and given space.


I'm new and just wanted to know if I _can_ ride on the sidewalks once in a while. It would be mostly to make a left turn at a major intersection (using sidewalk/crosswalk) until I get comfortable with clipless pedals. Don't worry, I'm not planning on doing a 30 mile ride down the walk of fame in hollywood.


----------



## sheilster (Sep 21, 2006)

*Sidewalks in Los Angeles*

In the City of Los Angeles, you are officially NOT allowed to ride on the sidewalks. 

However, I was pulled over by a cop while I was riding my bicycle on the street (Victory Blvd) in the Valley. The cop told me to ride ONLY on the sidewalk on busy streets in the City of Los Angeles. He said he didn't want to have to "scrape my body off the street." When I questioned the law, he said that no cop in Los Angeles would dare ticket someone for riding on the sidewalk, so long as I didn't ride recklessly. That said, there are some parts of the City of Los Angeles that are much more safe for bicycling, like West LA. I don't know the city law in Santa Monica, but there it is also fairly safe to ride on the street.


----------



## sheilster (Sep 21, 2006)

*And in response*

In response to the "why would you want to ride on the sidewalk" question...

You're right, driversre not used to bicycles coming down the sidewalk and will not be looking for you. However, Los Angeles drivers are also not used to bicycles coming down the STREET! In either case, you have to look out for yourself, as always, but with more caution than some more bike-friendly places. LA drivers will nearly never give you the right-of-way, even if it's yours. 

The reason I used to bike commute on the sidewalk was (1) because the cop told me to, and (2) because I didn't want to die. There were no bike lanes and riding along the busy street was the only option for me (no smaller parallel streets where I needed to go - though now that I've moved, there's a bike path). Lights and a safety vest didn't help. Drivers got angry when I was on the roadway and sped up to pass me in an unsafe manner. Riding on the sidewalk presented fewer (no?) problems, especially since no one walks in Los Angeles, so I never came across pedestrians.


----------



## rizorith (Aug 4, 2006)

sheilster said:


> In the City of Los Angeles, you are officially NOT allowed to ride on the sidewalks.
> 
> However, I was pulled over by a cop while I was riding my bicycle on the street (Victory Blvd) in the Valley. The cop told me to ride ONLY on the sidewalk on busy streets in the City of Los Angeles. He said he didn't want to have to "scrape my body off the street." When I questioned the law, he said that no cop in Los Angeles would dare ticket someone for riding on the sidewalk, so long as I didn't ride recklessly. That said, there are some parts of the City of Los Angeles that are much more safe for bicycling, like West LA. I don't know the city law in Santa Monica, but there it is also fairly safe to ride on the street.


Wow, and Victory is a pretty wide street. I bet Chandler would be one of the better streets if you're ever in the area. It's interesting that you had a cop tell you to get on the sidewalk. I'm lucky in that my area (los feliz) has a lot of bikers compared to most of the urban areas - but I'm still freaked out at the prospect of driving along with cars that can just "tap" me and send me flying into another car or onto the curb.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Chandler _would_ be great, what with the Orange Line bike route and the bike lane, except that it's a fair distance from Victory and could require quite a detour. It _is_ great, now that you can get all the way from Warner Center to Burbank & Victory in Burbank using the bike routes and bike lanes, except for the short distance between Lankershim and Vineland, and it looks like even that's being dealt with.


----------



## wirespeed (Jul 4, 2005)

sheilster said:


> In the City of Los Angeles, you are officially NOT allowed to ride on the sidewalks.
> 
> However, I was pulled over by a cop while I was riding my bicycle on the street (Victory Blvd) in the Valley. The cop told me to ride ONLY on the sidewalk on busy streets in the City of Los Angeles. He said he didn't want to have to "scrape my body off the street." When I questioned the law, he said that no cop in Los Angeles would dare ticket someone for riding on the sidewalk, so long as I didn't ride recklessly. That said, there are some parts of the City of Los Angeles that are much more safe for bicycling, like West LA. I don't know the city law in Santa Monica, but there it is also fairly safe to ride on the street.


That's amazing to me. I live very close to Victory, and though I don't often ride on it, if a cop ever pulls me over and tells me to stay on the sidewalk, I'll *very respectfully* advise him that I have a legal right and responsibilty to ride on the road.

I don't know what position you had within the lane, what speed you were going, or what time of day it was, but that seems extremely strange to me.


----------



## sheilster (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes, he was definitely aware that I had the right to be on the road. And I did talk to him about that I was *supposed* to be on the road. He was aware and wasn't trying to be disrespectful. It was more a matter of safety for that particular time and location. I did think it strange also, that's why I mentioned the story. 

I rode on the right side of the lane, as far out of traffic as possible, on an old Kmart bike (<15mph), during 5pm rush hour (commuting). This was on Victory, I think over by Pierce.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Just curious--if you were on Victory, near Pierce, why not use the Orange Line bike path? Granted, it might put you a block or two out of your way, depending on your destination, but it's out of traffic, not heavily-used and has excellent pavement. The way the traffic lights are set up is a bit of a drag, but I'd rather put up with that than ride in rush-hour traffic on Victory.


----------



## sheilster (Sep 21, 2006)

That bike path wasn't built until 2005 or so - after I moved.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

you might not be faster than a cop on a motorcycle, but you can probably lose him in traffic....and therefore, there are no laws. enjoy.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Of course I can't find it right now, but I distinctly remember my official City of Los Angeles Bicycle map saying it is legal to ride on sidewalks in the city of LA, as long as you don't do it recklessly. And I agree that there are some places where it's a good idea. Sure, you won't go nearly as quickly (I try to do the sidewalks at a rapid walking pace), but discretion is often the better part of valor.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

You mean those LADOT Bikeway Guides? The only reference I can find to sidewalks in this one is a recap of LAMC 56.15, which prohibits riding on sidewalks, boardwalks and bikeways with "a willful or wanton disregard for the safety of persons or property." So, presumably sidewalks are not off-limits as long as riders don't endanger anyone. I have no idea what the state vehicle code has to say about sidewalk riding.


----------



## yogi13 (Oct 20, 2006)

The Walrus said:


> Chandler _would_ be great, what with the Orange Line bike route and the bike lane, except that it's a fair distance from Victory and could require quite a detour. It _is_ great, now that you can get all the way from Warner Center to Burbank & Victory in Burbank using the bike routes and bike lanes, except for the short distance between Lankershim and Vineland, and it looks like even that's being dealt with.


Chandler is a great ride, except for a couple of weeks in the fall when the eucalyptus drop their seeds, which really do a number on your tires--even the kevlar tire guards wouldn't stop the punctures from them. I used to work in the neighborhood and ride it at lunch.

I now work further out in the valley in Canoga Park, and have to concur with the cop's advice regarding Victory out around Pierce and parts west, out to maybe Topanga Canyon Blvd. While the road itself is wide, the lanes are pretty narrow there, and the drivers tend to be crappy. I didn't realize the bikeway went all that way now, may have to try it out in the future.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah. The LADOT Bikeway Guides. And don't get me started on that #$%^ Orange Line Bike Path. East of White Oak it's fine, but west of that it's such a complete drudgery to ride I might as well be driving a car.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Mapei Roida said:


> And don't get me started on that #$%^ Orange Line Bike Path.


I rode that path for the first time a month ago, from Sepulveda to Winnetka. It's a cool concept, but not well thought-out. Unless I'm mistaken, it ends around Balboa, at which point you have to take Victory for a stretch. It doesn't seem like that would be right, but I didn't see any signs and I didn't see the path continue after it went along the north edge of the Sep Dam rec area.

And the red lights are a %&#&$* endless! AND the "walk" buttons are in the STUPIDEST place, way up on the right side of the path, after the dip from the sidewalk to the street. Very disappointing.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

The bikeway extends only as far west as Variel (about midway between De Soto and Canoga); after that it's back to sidewalk-or-suicide mode, or dropping down to one of the side streets like Erwin. 

One interesting note: the busway is being extended along the old SP right-of-way so that the terminus will be at Canoga, between Victory and Vanowen, instead of on Owensmouth, and presumably the bikeway will extend along with it. ... AND--the busway is eventually being extended all the way up to the Metrolink/Amtrak station in Chatsworth, and with any luck the bikeway will go the distance, too.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

It continues west from Balboa to White Oak along the south side of Victory, sometimes sharing the sidewalk and sometimes as a separate path. At White Oak, you have to head south to Oxnard, where the bike path resumes alongside the Orange Line. Alternatively, you could head down Balboa, and take the path across the north side of the park where the soccer fields are, heading out of the park onto the path along Oxnard, past the baseball fields and velodrome.

Granted, it isn't a perfectly executed plan. Yeah, the red lights and "walk" buttons are a PITA, but I still prefer it to riding along the high-volume streets like Victory, where the traffic is fast and heavy, and there's little-to-no room. The bikeway was conceived with the commuters and recreational riders in mind, not someone who just wants to get into the big ring and mash. In a perfect world, we'd have those bicycle "highways" like they have in the Netherlands, etc., but that ain't gonna happen in my lifetime.


----------

